# Food for Shrimp necessary?



## Varig8 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have several shrimp tanks, and honestly, they dont seem too excited about any of the foods Ive offered to them. Most of my tanks are heavily planted, especially with mosses. Can they find what they need to eat in an established tank with plenty of plant growth? I also keep almond leaf in there always and they seem to feed off it constantly. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

AFAIK, they can get by eating the microbes that decompose a hardwood leaf (oak, almond...) - but most shrimpers also supplement w/ a little (very little) algae wafer or sinking pellet from time to time.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Varig8 said:


> I have several shrimp tanks, and honestly, they dont seem too excited about any of the foods Ive offered to them. Most of my tanks are heavily planted, especially with mosses. Can they find what they need to eat in an established tank with plenty of plant growth? I also keep almond leaf in there always and they seem to feed off it constantly. Any info is appreciated!


If you have a well-aged tank, then your shrimp will be fine eating all of the natural microfauna that grow on every surface in the tank. No need to feed them anything else at all unless you have reason to believe there are more shrimp in the tank than the tank is able to feed "naturally."

If the shrimp are show little to no interest in the food you are putting in, then they are eating plenty. Stop feeding anything, as all it will do is hurt water quality.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here are some questions you need to think about.
What are you feeding?
Are you over feeding?
How many types of shrimp food do you have?

I feed 1 time per day.
I also have few different kinds of food.
I use hikari wafers, hikari, cusine, hikari crs food, tetra flake and shirakura.


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Sometimes shrimps don't eat because of the water parameters or water conditions.
Do you dose heavily with fertilizer?

In a heavily planted tank, I would say shrimp food is more like a supplement to their diet.
Too much plant food won't make your shrimp grow or enhance their natural color.
Please avoid food that contains Copper, as this might kill the shrimps.

Just to add on, I have many tanks of various shrimps; each tank about 40 shrimps.
I feed daily with either Hayashi Red Bee Shrimp and Hayashi Breeding Diet on alternate days.

IMHO


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 29 planted RCS colony, I feed shirakura twice a week.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Try adding a little food every few weeks as the populations grows (remove any uneaten within 6hrs). If they need the food they will eat the stuff you add. If they are not eating then there is sufficient biofilm in the tank to feed them.


----------

